# 175-75-14s



## 817.TX.

Heard a rumor of these hitting the market soon?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## LURCH63

175/75 or 175/70? That would be nice but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## 925rider

I seen the pics..not sure why all that time and money spent to make it and its the wrong size:dunno:


----------



## 817.TX.

Here is what was sent to me!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LURCH63

175/75 is huge compared to the 175/70


----------



## Lowrider19

The whole tire is 18mm taller,which is 2 9mm bullets,when uninflated,so 9mm per sidewall. Not a whole lot of difference,especially once spread out on a 7" wide wheel. Anyone have a link?


----------



## LURCH63

Lowrider19 said:


> The whole tire is 18mm taller,which is 2 9mm bullets,when uninflated,so 9mm per sidewall. Not a whole lot of difference,especially once spread out on a 7" wide wheel. *Anyone have a link?*


This


----------



## lowdeville

who's doing this,coker?


----------



## Impslap

175/75r14 is the size that has the profile of the 155/80R13. 175/70r14 looks good too, but doesn't have the true "lowrider" profile of the 75-series sidewall on a 7" rim. These are perfect for those larger cars like old-school Lincolns, Caddies and T-Birds.


----------



## dj short dog

:drama:


----------



## show67

I need a set I have a set of 175 70 and they look like shit!


----------



## plague

817.TX. said:


> Here is what was sent to me!! :nicoderm:


Well when these coming any price


----------



## Duez

(801)WHEELS said:


> 175-75-14 is a tall slim tire I like it better
> 175-70-14 is a short wide tire


They're the same width buddy. 175=wide tire.


----------



## sharky_510

*FRANCISCO* said:


> 175/75 is huge compared to the 175/70


Damn thats a big ass difference.


----------



## JOVEN619

If that's all that's available I'll buy some. I just hope they don't try and sell em for $150 a tire like the hankooks out there.


----------



## Lowrider19

I doubt they'll be cheap,with such a small run of tires. Great idea,but they'll probably have a choice of 5.20's or these for about the same price.


----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE




----------



## PADUSSY4LIFE

817.TX. said:


> Here is what was sent to me!! :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sixtaillights

Just got a hold of a set. 175/75. True they are a little taller, but they have the right look. The skinny tread look that 175/70's don't have. Both look good if your running 14's imo


----------



## CLASSICS.69

IM ROLLIN ON 175-75-14 RADIALS THEY'RE THE BEST FOR 14"S


----------



## LURCH63

Sixtaillights said:


> Just got a hold of a set. 175/75. True they are a little taller, but they have the right look. The skinny tread look that 175/70's don't have. Both look good if your running 14's imo


how much, where?


----------



## Duez

*FRANCISCO* said:


> how much, where?


Says Houston on the picture.


----------



## Sixtaillights

Wisconsin, and currently not for sale.


----------



## Duez

Sixtaillights said:


> Wisconsin, and currently not for sale.


Ah I get it. They probably need 175s on their lowriders there because of the snow.


----------



## Sixtaillights

Duez said:


> Ah I get it. They probably need 175s on their lowriders there because of the snow.


Yeah :thumbup:


----------



## Duez

5.20 on the left, 175 on the right.


----------



## dj short dog

175 75's


----------



## cartier01

My boys is selling them he said price will be release next week. And tires around mid march


----------



## aguilera620

:thumbsup:


----------



## CYCNASTY

:around:


----------



## Sixtaillights

I was not clear on my post. My 175/75s are not the new ones from Houston Just a set of Mastercrafts I came across.


----------



## 41bowtie

I'll take a set pm for info please.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Looks like chokers at it again


----------



## doggy

Nice


----------



## plague

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Looks like chokers at it again


So are those cokers?


----------



## Duez

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Looks like chokers at it again


Coker has the 155-14. They should just slap a whitewall on them and market them to us.


----------



## LURCH63

plague said:


> So are those cokers?


Somebody's got to have some info on these


----------



## 41bowtie

Any word on a roundabout price?


----------



## plague

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Somebody's got to have some info on these


As soon as the first guy brings them out then a little after that the main company hopes come out so won't have to give them money cause they not really needed and just raises prices


----------



## BIG RED

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Looks like chokers at it again


Agreed and fuck them.


----------



## lone star

Lowrider radial on the sidewall. How much cheesier can you get. Gtfo


----------



## dj short dog

so I wonder if these are re-engineered to cater to our heavier cars,extended a arms,etc. or are they just re-pops of a discontinued tire with a new sidewall.:| Either way....the more choices, the better in my book.


----------



## slo

if they have anything to do with choker I dont want them.


----------



## cartier01

No his not with coker tires his a local guy in houston. I will get more info


----------



## montrosetw

*These will be hitting the market in late March. More info regarding pricing and pre-sales will be available within the next week or two. If you have any questions, please e-mail me at [email protected]*


----------



## 1952allday

Hit me up with the Phone # or the address of this place I need a set of 14's for my 14X7 true spokes
my name is Albert 213-800-3429


----------



## MR.P

817.TX. said:


> Here is what was sent to me!!


Looks photoshoped :nicoderm:


----------



## lowdeville

lone star said:


> Lowrider radial on the sidewall. How much cheesier can you get. Gtfo


x2,kinda why I thought it was corkey's brainwave.....


----------



## 46'Areosedan

lone star said:


> Lowrider radial on the sidewall. How much cheesier can you get. Gtfo


Exactly what I thought. These aren't like the 5.20's that appeal to one market.


----------



## Duez

46'Areosedan said:


> Exactly what I thought. These aren't like the 5.20's that appeal to one market.


:yes: probably see a lot of stocks with these if they're not more expensive than 185s.


----------



## BIG RED

lone star said:


> Lowrider radial on the sidewall. How much cheesier can you get. Gtfo


LoL I got to agree.


----------



## 925rider

BIG RED said:


> LoL I got to agree.


:yes::yes:no lowrider sidewall tires for me


----------



## montrosetw

I am also bringing back the 175-70-14 White Wall w/o The Lowrider Radial on the sidewall. I named the 175-75-14 "LowRider Radial" because only the lowrider enthusiasts are the ones demanding it. It must have caught the attention of all the "Nay Sayers" due to the fact of their posting on this thread. I'm glad to see we caught your interest. 

**Pictures are not fake. That is a screenshot of a post in Houston Lowriders Group on FB.

Again, if you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at [email protected] I can answer any and all questions. Thanks for your interest :thumbsup:


----------



## JOVEN619

Do the 70's first


----------



## CCC925

JOVEN619 said:


> Do the 70's first


X2


----------



## lone star

montrosetw said:


> I am also bringing back the 175-70-14 White Wall w/o The Lowrider Radial on the sidewall. I named the 175-75-14 "LowRider Radial" because only the lowrider enthusiasts are the ones demanding it. It must have caught the attention of all the "Nay Sayers" due to the fact of their posting on this thread. I'm glad to see we caught your interest.
> 
> **Pictures are not fake. That is a screenshot of a post in Houston Lowriders Group on FB.
> 
> Again, if you have any questions, please feel free to contact me at [email protected] I can answer any and all questions. Thanks for your interest :thumbsup:


I can dig the 75s. Had some on a bigbody. But some tend to shy away from gimicky names. Its kinda like putting gangster white walls on the side of a tire w fat whites or pitting bunny hoppers on some backing plates. Either way. Good luck.


----------



## plague

I'm intrested, but could you just answer questions here in this topic, how much are they gonna be and are these all the same tires as the other guy had the picture of


----------



## plague

So what company or the ones posted


----------



## montrosetw

lone star said:


> I can dig the 75s. Had some on a bigbody. But some tend to shy away from gimicky names. Its kinda like putting gangster white walls on the side of a tire w fat whites or pitting bunny hoppers on some backing plates. Either way. Good luck.


I totally understand what you mean about gimmicky names. You have to understand what hoops and bounds I have had to go thru to have this tire made and believe me it's made only for LowRiders. There is no other market that wants this size. 

I have tried to have all the major tire manufactures produce this tire for us Lowriders for a long time and after hearing all the "No's" and its a "Dead Market" getting hung up on, all the times I got laughed at. I made the decision and BOLD statement to name it LowRider Radial. I do not want my tire on any other vehicle other than LowRiders!! This is the reason for me picking this name for this tire. The 175-70-14 I can sell to other cars that still use it as a factory equipment size and other models.


----------



## montrosetw

plague said:


> I'm intrested, but could you just answer questions here in this topic, how much are they gonna be and are these all the same tires as the other guy had the picture of


That is a screenshot of my post on FB. That is the actual tire. The cost of the tire will be on the website in the next week or two. On the website you will be able to see cost and shipping to your door.


----------



## plague

montrosetw said:


> That is a screenshot of my post on FB. That is the actual tire. The cost of the tire will be on the website in the next week or two. On the website you will be able to see cost and shipping to your door.


Ok thanks let us know when posted


----------



## MR.P

The real question is..are these tires made in China? are they going to have the same issues as brownstars and those new tires Travelstar aka Travelcaca :dunno: at least the tread looks somewhat decent and don't have that side groves like tigerpaws which are shit for tire shine...or mud/off-roading profile like milestar.....but those huge lowrider letters on the side look tacky as hell and gotz to go!!. if they wanted to put "Lowrider Radial" they should at least make it less noticeable and should have made it just clean and simple like a 5.20. I hope them tires are affordable too...but by the looks of it...its looks like they going to be an arm and a leg for a tire...if that's the case 5.20 all the way uffin:


----------



## aguilera620

Only the 175/75 tire is gonna have the lowrider radial written on the side. The 175/70 will not.


----------



## Maldito 93

Are they being shipped out of Houston. Ill be needing some asap. What's the ticket per tire on the 175-70-14


----------



## Duez

Any plans for a 155?


----------



## JOVEN619

If I missed it can you post the website link please


----------



## montrosetw

Duez said:


> Any plans for a 155?


I have thought about it. Im waiting to see what type of response and support I get on these two tires first.


----------



## montrosetw

JOVEN619 said:


> If I missed it can you post the website link please


You haven't missed the website link. The website is in the works along with the price. Believe me guys I'm doing my best to try and keep the cost as low as possible.


----------



## umlolo

More people have 13 inch wires than 14s I hope they turn out great because if you look there are some picky cats in the lowrider market.and they feel that lots of guys try to take advantage of the lifestyle


----------



## Duez

umlolo said:


> More people have 13 inch wires than 14s I hope they turn out great because if you look there are some picky cats in the lowrider market.and they feel that lots of guys try to take advantage of the lifestyle


Yeah but 13" tires are $40/ea and easy to come by. The only skinny 14" tire is the $150/ea Premium Sportway and it's bias ply so you can't use them on the freeway. The first person to release a 155-14 with a whitewall will have the only one.


----------



## ENVIUS

i understand waiting to release the price but i think it would be good to give us an idea of what you are hoping to be able to sell these for....alot of us Myself included need tires now.....winters almost over and we are wanting to ride....i need tires in the next 4 weeks....i dont care if they say lowrider on them.....i just want a 175/70 or 175/70 with a white wall....if you post a "hopeful price" it will either make us wait for the actual price or say screw it and look for something else if its going to be more than we want to spend......


----------



## plague

Good point in that post


----------



## BIG RED

Duez said:


> Yeah but 13" tires are $40/ea and easy to come by. The only skinny 14" tire is the $150/ea Premium Sportway and it's bias ply so you can't use them on the freeway. The first person to release a 155-14 with a whitewall will have the only one.


I've ran my 5,20's on the freeway with no problems.


----------



## Duez

BIG RED said:


> I've ran my 5,20's on the freeway with no problems.


I'm not talking about an Arizona freeway. I'm talking 90 mph Socal freeways.


----------



## BIG RED

Duez said:


> I'm not talking about an Arizona freeway. I'm talking 90 mph Socal freeways.


Not in Arizona I'm up north in gaynadia.


----------



## lowdeville

BIG RED said:


> Not in Arizona I'm up north in gaynadia.


BC highways are like glass,and at what 55 mph?:dunno:


----------



## Duez

BIG RED said:


> Not in Arizona I'm up north in gaynadia.


The speed limit in Phoenix are really low, like 50 or 55mph on the freeway. In California we don't pay attention to speed limits.


----------



## BIG RED

lowdeville said:


> BC highways are like glass,and at what 55 mph?:dunno:


I run around at 60 65.


----------



## BIG RED

Duez said:


> The speed limit in Phoenix are really low, like 50 or 55mph on the freeway. In California we don't pay attention to speed limits.


LoL I agree with you guys not caring about the speed limits on your highways. Shits a trip you all are crazy fuckers on the roads lol.


----------



## lone star

Whats the big rush.


----------



## Dino 64

Is it not recommended to drive the 5.20s on the freeway?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## LURCH63

Fuck the 520s, those tires Have their own topic.


----------



## slo

I think I'd I get a set of each for my 14s just to see if they are roadworthy like my stocks.


----------



## Duez

Dino 64 said:


> Is it not recommended to drive the 5.20s on the freeway?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I swear my OG ones said 55max on them. It gets hard to keep your car going straight on the new ones around 70mph.


----------



## Premium Sportway

Duez said:


> I swear my OG ones said 55max on them. It gets hard to keep your car going straight on the new ones around 70mph.


To clear up any confusion our tires have a max rated speed of 75 mph. The legal highway speed limit pretty much everywhere, lol. Bias ply tires do tend to follow lines and cracks in the road, so the worse these problems in the road the harder it will be to keep the car straight especially at higher speeds.


----------



## LURCH63

cartier01 said:


> My boys is selling them he said price will be release next week. And tires around mid march


its almost next week:x:


----------



## 816rider

I still dont understand why these are being made in the wrong size?


----------



## LURCH63

Wrong size to who?


----------



## dj short dog

816rider said:


> I still dont understand why these are being made in the wrong size?


I wouldn't say it's the wrong size. I guess it just depends how long you've been into lowriding. This size was "the" radial choice for many when they were still available because it was the closest you could get to a 5.20 in terms of looks (tall skinny look). So when this size was discontinued 10-15 years ago, the only thing left in a 14" was the 175 70 14 which has a short square look to it. So for the 14" riders that's all they been rolling on till this day. Now that both sizes have been discontinued, the only option is a 5.20 unless you want a balloon tire and jump to 185 70 14 :thumbsdown:. Either way looks like Oscar will be stocking both 175 75's and 175 70's. Anyway hope this clears things up a little. maybe some else can shed a little more light on the subject. Hats off to the guys bringing radial tires like these and the iconic sportways back to the lowrider community. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX.

I want to know some technical info about these tires!! What did you do to make it a better tire for lowriders? What ratings did they achieve? Is there extra white rubber for the gangsta white wall? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## LURCH63

I'm liking the look of those 175/75s more n more. Not to crazy about the lowrider radial on the sidewall but it's not to big of a deal to me. Anyone know what 175/75/14 looks like on a 14x6 rim?


----------



## CoupeDTS

dj short dog said:


> I wouldn't say it's the wrong size. I guess it just depends how long you've been into lowriding. This size was "the" radial choice for many when they were still available because it was the closest you could get to a 5.20 in terms of looks (tall skinny look). So when this size was discontinued 10-15 years ago, the only thing left in a 14" was the 175 70 14 which has a short square look to it. So for the 14" riders that's all they been rolling on till this day. Now that both sizes have been discontinued, the only option is a 5.20 unless you want a balloon tire and jump to 185 70 14 :thumbsdown:. Either way looks like Oscar will be stocking both 175 75's and 175 70's. Anyway hope this clears things up a little. maybe some else can shed a little more light on the subject. Hats off to the guys bringing radial tires like these and the iconic sportways back to the lowrider community. :thumbsup:


x75


----------



## montrosetw

dj short dog said:


> I wouldn't say it's the wrong size. I guess it just depends how long you've been into lowriding. This size was "the" radial choice for many when they were still available because it was the closest you could get to a 5.20 in terms of looks (tall skinny look). So when this size was discontinued 10-15 years ago, the only thing left in a 14" was the 175 70 14 which has a short square look to it. So for the 14" riders that's all they been rolling on till this day. Now that both sizes have been discontinued, the only option is a 5.20 unless you want a balloon tire and jump to 185 70 14 :thumbsdown:. Either way looks like Oscar will be stocking both 175 75's and 175 70's. Anyway hope this clears things up a little. maybe some else can shed a little more light on the subject. Hats off to the guys bringing radial tires like these and the iconic sportways back to the lowrider community. :thumbsup:


Well said. Good explanation.


----------



## La Skzanoma

What's the website?


----------



## montrosetw

817.TX. said:


> I want to know some technical info about these tires!! What did you do to make it a better tire for lowriders? What ratings did they achieve? Is there extra white rubber for the gangsta white wall? :dunno: :nicoderm:


I made a tire size that no one would produce for us. I named it Lowrider Radial because I only want these tires on LowRiders. As for the white wall I took into consideration all types of LowRiders so I didn't use the smallest nor the biggest WW. These are Radial tires so you can drive your car on the freeway safely and have the look you want all at the same time.


----------



## LURCH63

montrosetw said:


> I made a tire size that no one would produce for us. I named it Lowrider Radial because I only want these tires on LowRiders. As for the white wall I took into consideration all types of LowRiders so I didn't use the smallest nor the biggest WW. These are Radial tires so you can drive your car on the freeway safely and have the look you want all at the same time.


what size is the whitewall?


----------



## LURCH63

Looks like a 5/8 in the picture which is what most ppl want. Hope it's nothing bigger.


----------



## La Skzanoma

Duez said:


> Yeah but 13" tires are $40/ea and easy to come by. The only skinny 14" tire is the $150/ea Premium Sportway and it's bias ply so you can't use them on the freeway. The first person to release a 155-14 with a whitewall will have the only one.


Where are they easy to come by? I thought everybody quit making them. I'm rolling on stock 15's because I haven't seen any 13's or 14's reasonably priced.


----------



## Lowrider19

Pep Boys,Sears,and a few online tire places....13's are easy to find.


----------



## solid citizen

ENVIUS said:


> *i dont care if they say lowrider on them.....i just want a 175/70 or 175/70 with a white wall *


 X2

And hopefully they're less than $600 a set shipped :uh:


----------



## 41bowtie

solid citizen said:


> X2
> 
> And hopefully they're less than $600 a set shipped :uh:


I'm hoping 450 shipped or less


----------



## lowdeville

41bowtie said:


> I'm hoping 450 shipped or less


I can see that being a good price point,any more and I doubt it'll take off.


----------



## Dino 64

What is the difference in look between 175/70/14 and 175/75/14 white wall tires?

Size wise, the 75 are slightly taller than the 70s.

The 75s appear to be available vice the 70s are not.

They 75s have a slightly higher weight load.

I know that 185/70/14s don't have that look that the 175s have.




Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duez

dj short dog said:


> I wouldn't say it's the wrong size. I guess it just depends how long you've been into lowriding. This size was "the" radial choice for many when they were still available because it was the closest you could get to a 5.20 in terms of looks (tall skinny look). So when this size was discontinued 10-15 years ago, the only thing left in a 14" was the 175 70 14 which has a short square look to it. So for the 14" riders that's all they been rolling on till this day. Now that both sizes have been discontinued, the only option is a 5.20 unless you want a balloon tire and jump to 185 70 14 :thumbsdown:. Either way looks like Oscar will be stocking both 175 75's and 175 70's. Anyway hope this clears things up a little. maybe some else can shed a little more light on the subject. Hats off to the guys bringing radial tires like these and the iconic sportways back to the lowrider community. :thumbsup:


The 175/75 was used out of a lack of options. People were freaking out when they thought they were gonna have to use 165-13s. 155 is the right size for a 7inch wide lowrider rim.


----------



## Duez

My homie sleepy got 185's when the 175s got discountinued. It's a lack of options not because 185s are the right size. Even though right now today, the 185 is the closest thing to 5.20 you can buy it's still twice as wide as the 5.20 and 175 is only 10mm skinnier.


----------



## Dino 64

Duez,
Thanks for the response. That really helped.



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Maldito 93

Glad to see how these look on a big body and they dnt look good for shit. Guess I'll start looking for some 13s


----------



## LURCH63

He said those are 185s on that cad not the 175s:uh:


----------



## montrosetw

The price for a set of 175-75-14 $380.00 the same for the 175-70-14. I also have 80qty 155-80-13 Milestars at $45.00 each ready to ship. The shipping cost is going to be about $50-75 depending where you are. Less on the 13"

The website is taking a little longer than I expected. If anyone wants to do a preorder please email me at 
[email protected]


----------



## LURCH63

Damn good price, I'll be getting at you on payday.


----------



## MR.P

montrosetw said:


> The price for a set of 175-75-14 $380.00 the same for the 175-70-14. I also have 80qty 155-80-13 Milestars at $45.00 each ready to ship. The shipping cost is going to be about $50-75 depending where you are. Less on the 13"
> 
> The website is taking a little longer than I expected. If anyone wants to do a preorder please email me at
> [email protected]


The price is not bad... u ship to Canada ehh? Toronto to be specific. how much for shipping up North?


----------



## lowdeville

montrosetw said:


> The price for a set of 175-75-14 $380.00 the same for the 175-70-14. I also have 80qty 155-80-13 Milestars at $45.00 each ready to ship. The shipping cost is going to be about $50-75 depending where you are. Less on the 13"
> 
> The website is taking a little longer than I expected. If anyone wants to do a preorder please email me at
> [email protected]


fair prices


----------



## reynaldo

montrosetw said:


> The price for a set of 175-75-14 $380.00 the same for the 175-70-14. I also have 80qty 155-80-13 Milestars at $45.00 each ready to ship. The shipping cost is going to be about $50-75 depending where you are. Less on the 13"
> 
> The website is taking a little longer than I expected. If anyone wants to do a preorder please email me at
> [email protected]


Pm sent.


----------



## 817.TX.

Good prices!! This should drive down the cost of mofos wanting to get rich off an old set!! :nicoderm:


----------



## La Skzanoma

I'm glad someone is bringing back the market. Can you buff these, or are they painted on?


----------



## Lowrider19

Good price,you kept them affordable,instead of being greedy and jacking them up where only a few would buy them. I'll send any customers to you that ask for 14" tires. :thumbsup:


----------



## montrosetw

MR.P said:


> The price is not bad... u ship to Canada ehh? Toronto to be specific. how much for shipping up North?


Please email me all you information. I can get you a quote on the shipping


----------



## montrosetw

Lowrider19 said:


> Good price,you kept them affordable,instead of being greedy and jacking them up where only a few would buy them. I'll send any customers to you that ask for 14" tires. :thumbsup:


Thank you. For the support. I did do my best to try and keep them as affordable as possible.


----------



## JOVEN619

montrosetw said:


> Thank you. For the support. I did do my best to try and keep them as affordable as possible.


What's the estimated shipping date?


----------



## montrosetw

JOVEN619 said:


> What's the estimated shipping date?


Late March or early April


----------



## 1952allday

How can I get a set of this tire call me 213-800-3429


----------



## montrosetw

1952allday said:


> How can I get a set of this tire call me 213-800-3429


I have tried calling a few times but I get no answer. 

If anyone has questions Please email me this way I can have your information saved. You can also call or text me.

Oscar Davila
[email protected] 
713-429-3245


----------



## ENVIUS

montrosetw said:


> The price for a set of 175-75-14 $380.00 the same for the 175-70-14. I also have 80qty 155-80-13 Milestars at $45.00 each ready to ship. The shipping cost is going to be about $50-75 depending where you are. Less on the 13"
> 
> The website is taking a little longer than I expected. If anyone wants to do a preorder please email me at
> [email protected]


So you are making the 175/70? I will want a set of those shipped to 65771


----------



## LowSupreme84

I'm actually diggin the "Lowrider Radial" on the tire. Its a Tire Made for LOWRIDERS. don't know why people dislike it?.


----------



## 817.TX.

Any pics of these tires mounted? :nicoderm:


----------



## LURCH63

X2


----------



## fabianchev59

x3


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

X4


----------



## plague

Yeah I'd like to see one on a rim if they been tested and you making a lot you have to have had one on a rim you got a lot of people intrested


----------



## montrosetw

Soon as I get one I will post it


----------



## joseph1967

Hey Oscar any update on the shipment that you are getting.....thanks


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

montrosetw said:


> Soon as I get one I will post it


:h5:


----------



## Lowrider19

:naughty: Bump.


----------



## LURCH63

ttt


----------



## Lowrider19

I texted him yesterday about the expected release date,no response.


----------



## montrosetw

Lowrider19 said:


> I texted him yesterday about the expected release date,no response.


Try sending your text again
713-429-3245


----------



## Lowrider19

You replied to it,you said April. As soon as the website is functioning,let me know,i'll post a link on my FB page www.facebook.com/QualityWheels


----------



## 46'Areosedan

dj short dog said:


> so I wonder if these are re-engineered to cater to our heavier cars,extended a arms,etc. or are they just re-pops of a discontinued tire with a new sidewall.:| Either way....the more choices, the better in my book.





817.TX. said:


> I want to know some technical info about these tires!! What did you do to make it a better tire for lowriders? What ratings did they achieve? Is there extra white rubber for the gangsta white wall? :dunno: :nicoderm:


So what makes these a lowrider tire? I was wondering if they going to be able to handle more weight or do these have the same specs like other 14 inch radials?


----------



## LURCH63

Does *ANYONE* have pics of a 175/75/14 ww mounted on a 62-64? If so post it


----------



## Lowrider19

175/75/14


----------



## LURCH63

Lowrider19 said:


> 175/75/14
> View attachment 1136425
> View attachment 1136433
> View attachment 1136441


Thanks but any shots of the rear? I'm wondering if it will be to close for comfort back there.


----------



## Lowrider19

Nope.....not many pics of 14's on Impalas.


----------



## Dino 64

montrosetw said:


> I have tried calling a few times but I get no answer.
> 
> If anyone has questions Please email me this way I can have your information saved. You can also call or text me.
> 
> Oscar Davila
> [email protected]
> 713-429-3245


What size are the special lowrider radials you mentioned in your post?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 46'Areosedan

Dino 64 said:


> What size are the special lowrider radials you mentioned in your post?
> 
> 175/70r14 and 175/75r14


----------



## NFA Fabrication

Duez said:


> Yeah but 13" tires are $40/ea and easy to come by. The only skinny 14" tire is the $150/ea Premium Sportway and it's bias ply so you can't use them on the freeway. The first person to release a 155-14 with a whitewall will have the only one.


"can't use them on the freeway"? I just ordered these. Dare I ask why they can't be used on the freeway? And also, I needed tires "Right Now", so I ordered the Coker 5.20x14's for my '64. They were quite reasonably priced ($548.00 shipped/4). Why is this not the go to tire? People act as if there are no options out there, so I am beginning to wonder if I missed some horrible facts about these tires (Other than being Bias-ply's). Whats the deal? I appreciate that these new tires are available, but the "Lowrider" script on the sidewall seems like something you would see on a toy lowrider model, and I would not be into it, but if it was the only option, I'd deal with it.


----------



## 817.TX.

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Does *ANYONE* have pics of a 175/75/14 ww mounted on a 62-64? If so post it


My beater from a couple of years ago!! 175-75-14s











NFA Fabrication said:


> "can't use them on the freeway"? I just ordered these. Dare I ask why they can't be used on the freeway? And also, I needed tires "Right Now", so I ordered the Coker 5.20x14's for my '64. They were quite reasonably priced ($548.00 shipped/4). Why is this not the go to tire? People act as if there are no options out there, so I am beginning to wonder if I missed some horrible facts about these tires (Other than being Bias-ply's). Whats the deal? I appreciate that these new tires are available, but the "Lowrider" script on the sidewall seems like something you would see on a toy lowrider model, and I would not be into it, but if it was the only option, I'd deal with it.


These tires in this thread are not Bias Ply they are Radial :uh:. And rumor has it and from pictures I have seen Cokers are trash!! If you want to roll 520s you should have bought Premium Sportways!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Duez

NFA Fabrication said:


> "can't use them on the freeway"? I just ordered these. Dare I ask why they can't be used on the freeway? And also, I needed tires "Right Now", so I ordered the Coker 5.20x14's for my '64. They were quite reasonably priced ($548.00 shipped/4). Why is this not the go to tire? People act as if there are no options out there, so I am beginning to wonder if I missed some horrible facts about these tires (Other than being Bias-ply's). Whats the deal? I appreciate that these new tires are available, but the "Lowrider" script on the sidewall seems like something you would see on a toy lowrider model, and I would not be into it, but if it was the only option, I'd deal with it.


The Premium Sportway 5.20 is a beautiful tire but it's not stable like a radial. As soon as you drive on them you'll notice how they feel like they're hydroplaning on dry roads. If you're looking for the best looking tire Premium Sportway is the way to go, for a daily commuter on rusty chinas you're gonna have to go with a 155r13. I've never owned a Coker 5.20 but bias ply is bias ply.


----------



## jayteenaz

I've rolled 14" cokers for two years now without any issues.


----------



## dj short dog

I know there's a whole topic on the pros/cons, premium sports vs. premium sportways, biaply vs. radial but I'll chime in anyway....
I had the coker 5.20's (first batch w/lowrider script on sidewall) on my stock Lecab (no lifts/added weight) and them things still didn't handle the weight because a few months of weekend driving and they started to bubble from the inside. so with no other real options in a 14", I bought a set of the coker 4ply (newer version). put them on the same car and rolled them for about a month and sold them to a local guy which he put on his lifted 91 brougham. A few weeks later he calls and says there is a bubble on one of the side walls. not sure if it was due to design flaw, defective tire, or maybe he just hit a pot hole. Either way, I have the new Premium Sportways now and haven't looked back since. I can't honestly tell you if you can't drive at highway speeds because my daily (87 Box Landau) isn't lifted but I do drive my car to work about 80 miles daily round trip doing between 70-80 with no real issues. In the rain might be a different story though...

I also remember rolling og 13" sportways in the 90's on a lifted 64 and don't remember ever having trouble driving freeway speeds.

anyway just thought I'd share a little info coming from my experience with these tires.


----------



## Duez

My Hankook 175/70s had multiple bubbles on the inside sidewalls when I had them on my lincoln.


----------



## montrosetw

This is what my car looked like with 175-75-14 back in 2007 when I found one of the last sets available. The tires were about 5 years old at that time. 







Same car after paint, wheels, ect. Lowered 3" with 175-70-14 Hankooks. Trust me it looked and drove way better with the 175-75-14.


----------



## LURCH63

817.TX. said:


> My beater from a couple of years ago!! 175-75-14s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These tires in this thread are not Bias Ply they are Radial :uh:. And rumor has it and from pictures I have seen Cokers are trash!! If you want to roll 520s you should have bought Premium Sportways!! :nicoderm:





montrosetw said:


> View attachment 1138265
> View attachment 1138273
> 
> This is what my car looked like with 175-75-14 back in 2007 when I found one of the last sets available. The tires were about 5 years old at that time.
> View attachment 1138281
> 
> Same car after paint, wheels, ect. Lowered 3" with 175-70-14 Hankooks. Trust me it looked and drove way better with the 175-75-14.


----------



## dj kurse 1

My 80 coupe back in 06 on mastercraft p175/75r/14s


----------



## 816rider

this post is entertaining...wish more people would check in lol


----------



## GORO613

Talked to Oscar he seems like a serious buisnes man answered all my questions I tried to get him to take my money now for two sets but he insisted I wait till next month...I can't wait to do buisnes with him... Gil


----------



## granpa

Yep sent him a message late yesterday and talked to him today, I will be putting in my order next month!


----------



## Duez

What do people talk about with tire salesman?


----------



## GORO613

Duez said:


> What do people talk about with tire salesman?



nothing they are all round and black i guess thats all that maters so people can just put their lowriders on top of any tire!!! :facepalm:


----------



## montrosetw

Thanx to GORO613, granpa. It was pleasure talking with y'all. I'm just as eager to get these in.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ttt


----------



## LURCH63

Any word yet at all on these tires?


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS




----------



## slo

LowSupreme84 said:


> I'm actually diggin the "Lowrider Radial" on the tire. Its a Tire Made for LOWRIDERS. don't know why people dislike it?.


Just looks tacky I think. Don't gotta yell it out. People already know what we are doing


----------



## montrosetw

LURCH63 said:


> Any word yet at all on these tires?


ETA of 4/25. I may start taking preorders on or about the 20th.


----------



## montrosetw

slo said:


> Just looks tacky I think. Don't gotta yell it out. People already know what we are doing


Question. If this was your tire what would you name it?
Keep in mind that no other car uses this size from the factory. No other car other than Lowriders look for it. The reason I'm asking is I have been thinking about making a 155-80-13 and I'm open to suggestions. Its just a thought.


----------



## montrosetw

Guys keep in mind im not on here all of the time so it may take me some time to read the posts. If you have a question and want an immediate response. Call, text or email me

Oscar Davila
713-429-3245 Call or text
[email protected]


----------



## lone star

55 series....70 series...and 75 series. Just some ideas for names. So the 70s are going to be 380 a set carry out?. Im about 45 min south of houston


----------



## LowSider

How about a smooth plain sidewall on the whitewall side and "lowrider radial" on the back or blackwall side?

Alsways prefered the whitewalls with less shit on the sidewall so they looked super clean with tire shine.


----------



## La Skzanoma

Respect for the size. Maybe shrink the letters some to ease the dislike.


----------



## 1low78carlo

maybe name them "rider series" or like lowsider said put all the numbers and letters on the blackwall side and name them "smooths" ? just my $.02


----------



## LURCH63

Rider is even tackier. "Whoa look at me, Im a rider" Why don't everyone just be happy these tires might be back after everyone thought they were gone for good.


----------



## RobLBC

Glad the 175/75/14 are coming back, who cares if it says "Lowrider" on the sidewall.


----------



## scooby

I like the name lowrider radial....lets others know there special and for us specifically,...nobody can read your lettering anyway if your driving


----------



## Impslap

Doesn't bother me one way or the other as long as it isn't any more noticeable than the letters on any other tires. It's gonna be nice to have these now. I love how this size looks on the bigger cars like big-body Caddies and Lincolns.


----------



## 816rider

im a rider and lowrider on the ww side is cheesy...please everyone keep posting...this is better than off topic


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

I'll just be happy they're available. Maybe no reference to lowrider on the sidewall. Might just make the cops feel more empowered to write me a citation for undersized llantas.


----------



## LowSider

Theres a good idea! how about some bullshit weight capacities on the tires, take that play right out of their book!


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

LowSider said:


> Theres a good idea! how about some bullshit weight capacities on the tires, take that play right out of their book!


Good idea but won't make it past the D.O.T.


----------



## slo

montrosetw said:


> Question. If this was your tire what would you name it?
> Keep in mind that no other car uses this size from the factory. No other car other than Lowriders look for it. The reason I'm asking is I have been thinking about making a 155-80-13 and I'm open to suggestions. Its just a thought.


Sure call them and brand them as something. But lowrider on it looks unnecessary. The marketing placed behind the product is what name it ultimately. Not what it's stamped with. Also you might put off other buyers that might want the for non lowrider applications. I can think of one of my cars that I would want a set for and wouldn't be a lowrider.


----------



## 925rider

slo said:


> Sure call them and brand them as something. But lowrider on it looks unnecessary. The marketing placed behind the product is what name it ultimately. Not what it's stamped with. Also you might put off other buyers that might want the for non lowrider applications. I can think of one of my cars that I would want a set for and wouldn't be a lowrider.



:yes:looks cheesy.. thats why you have never seen the hot rod tire company making tires for hot rod guys


----------



## RobLBC

I good name would be "Sport Radials" or "Premium Sport Radials".


----------



## Duez

RobLBC said:


> I good name would be "Sport Radials" or "Premium Sport Radials".


Haha there's a trademark on that name now.


----------



## Duez

Call em 7.20s


----------



## slo

925rider said:


> :yes:looks cheesy.. thats why you have never seen the hot rod tire company making tires for hot rod guys


 im sure they wouldn't like a "hotrod" tire with white raised lettering. or a picture of a hotrod.


----------



## slo

also im going to take a wild guess and say that the same folks that want it to say "lowrider" on it are the same guys that wear the Lowrider letterman jackets and lowrider Polo shirts with the LR man stitched on it....


not hating, just saying.


----------



## 925rider

to match the lowrider floormats and steering wheel cover:uh:


----------



## montrosetw

www.facebook.com/lowriderradial.


----------



## montrosetw

slo said:


> im sure they wouldn't like a "hotrod" tire with white raised lettering. or a picture of a hotrod.


Hot rods use several different size tires. Not to mention they have no problems getting their tires because everybody makes them. Unlike Lowriders that only use 2 sizes. One of which has been Discontinued for a long time.


----------



## Lowrider19

:werd:


----------



## dekay24

LOWELLRIDER said:


> I'll just be happy they're available. Maybe no reference to lowrider on the sidewall. Might just make the cops feel more empowered to write me a citation for undersized llantas.


ive still got a good hoard of tires, so I wont be needing these anytime soon, but im glad theyre coming back.

I think the lowrider is cheesy. but its not any worse than "cooper" or hankook" on the side. and until this post above, I never really thought of it. but you might be able to bullshit the cop and say "look, they may be undersized, but are made specifically for lowriders, theyre meant for the weight!"


----------



## LURCH63

Idk where you guys live but I've never been hassled for my tires on my 63 imp. I've had 13s with 155s and 14s with 175s. You guys must be doing something else to draw attention from the boys in blue.


----------



## 925rider

LURCH63 said:


> Idk where you guys live but I've never been hassled for my tires on my 63 imp. I've had 13s with 155s and 14s with 175s. You guys must be doing something else to draw attention from the boys in blue.


Guess youve never been to san jo .. moblie weight stations with a cop out in the street making people pull over and weighing cars right there on the street..


----------



## LURCH63

925rider said:


> Guess youve never been to san jo .. moblie weight stations with a cop out in the street making people pull over and weighing cars right there on the street..


been there but not with the ranfla. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

925rider said:


> Guess youve never been to san jo .. moblie weight stations with a cop out in the street making people pull over and weighing cars right there on the street..


Yep, and it don't matter what town. All over Nor Cal. When I lived in Richmond I had some gung ho young cops pulling me over for having 13's on my car and then when I'm in the non ghetto towns on my way to work the cops
also feel the need to pull me over and check the weight ratings on my tires.


----------



## 817.TX.

Any pics of these tires mounted?? Im starting to think this is a myth!! :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## 62ssrag

817.TX. said:


> Any pics of these tires mounted?? Im starting to think this is a myth!! :buttkick: :nicoderm:


X2


----------



## LURCH63

I been emailing the guy for weeks but he don't respond.


----------



## montrosetw

817.TX. said:


> Any pics of these tires mounted?? Im starting to think this is a myth!! :buttkick: :nicoderm:


It's not a myth. I just checked my account and there was a HUGE dent in it. LOL. JK. I can assure you tires are on the way guys.


----------



## montrosetw

LURCH63 said:


> I been emailing the guy for weeks but he don't respond.


I try to reply to every email, and text, if you call me and I do not answer I will call you back. 

If you have emailed me and I didn't reply my apologies @LURCHE63. Here is my number you may call me at your convenience. 

Oscar Davila
713-429-3245 call or text
[email protected] 
https://www.facebook.com/lowriderradial


----------



## RobLBC

When will these tires go into production and what is the release date?


montrosetw said:


> I try to reply to every email, and text, if you call me and I do not answer I will call you back.
> 
> If you have emailed me and I didn't reply my apologies @LURCHE63. Here is my number you may call me at your convenience.
> 
> Oscar Davila
> 713-429-3245 call or text
> [email protected]
> https://www.facebook.com/lowriderradial


----------



## Duez

montrosetw said:


> ETA of 4/25. I may start taking preorders on or about the 20th.


^^ why would anybody call or email? The tires are 175/75r14. They will be released around April 25th. They are black and made of rubber. No need to email or text or call anybody.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

lol


----------



## montrosetw

Duez said:


> ^^ why would anybody call or email? The tires are 175/75r14. They will be released around April 25th. They are black and made of rubber. No need to email or text or call anybody.


Some people want to make a preorder, others want to talk about business opportunities, some have questions about speed rating, load index, size of white wall, and other technical information, Educated questions. There is a lot more to tires than they are black, round, have a white wall, and when they get here. 

Not all of my post are for everybody. They are aimed to those that are really interested in my product.


----------



## Duez

I'm actually impressed that any of these guys are concerned with speed ratings.


----------



## 46'Areosedan

so is there a reason why you're lowrider radial looks exactly as the suretrac tire that fairmount tire is selling?


----------



## FairmountTire

Fairmount Tire & Rubber has them *in stock* NOW!


*175/70R14 Wide White Wall* tires in stock for *$75.*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-WHI...-/271455242630


in stock now.. If ordered by 10am PST, ships same day! (mon-fri)


----------



## montrosetw

46'Areosedan said:


> so is there a reason why you're lowrider radial looks exactly as the suretrac tire that fairmount tire is selling?


That's my picture I posted on ebay. 
This is the 70 series not the 75 

You can purchase these tires CHEAPER on our ebay link. $68

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-WH...0|Rim+Diameter:14&hash=item19eba45ef2&vxp=mtr


----------



## Duez

I like the name suretrac


----------



## 62ssrag

In skinny white wall too?


----------



## qpang.ss

Anyone have this size on stock with hub caps? Post pics?


----------



## RobLBC

The prices are outrageous for no name brand tires that should cost no more than $50.


----------



## sixty4chevrolet

x 1,000,000,000. I completely agree.


----------



## 817.TX.

Still no pics of rims mounted!! Or of an actual tire for that matter!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## FairmountTire

Hi There 817,

You can grab them at our retail store:
600 W. Slauson Ave.
Los Angeles, CA 90044

or 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271462608603


----------



## 817Lowrider

So they are now available?


----------



## Duez

817Lowrider said:


> So they are now available?


No those are 175/70 and they're suretracs not lowrider radials.


----------



## montrosetw

Duez said:


> No those are 175/70 and they're suretracs not lowrider radials.


Yes they are available. I will post pictures up on Monday to show the differance between the two. 

If you would like to order a set or more 
713-429-3245
Oscar Davila 
[email protected] gmail.com


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Are the 175/75-14 available yet?? 
PM me order info plz

Thanks RR


----------



## montrosetw

http://lowridertire.com//


----------



## aguilera620

montrosetw said:


> http://lowridertire.com//


Any coupon codes?


----------



## LOWELLRIDER

This dudes trying to get his tire business off the ground. I doubt he's running specials already.


----------



## 817Lowrider

montrosetw said:


> Yes they are available. I will post pictures up on Monday to show the differance between the two.
> 
> If you would like to order a set or more
> 713-429-3245
> Oscar Davila
> [email protected] gmail.com


 i have a question are these sure trac tires the ones you were talking about bring back or are these a different tire that just happen to come out?


----------



## montrosetw

817Lowrider said:


> i have a question are these sure trac tires the ones you were talking about bring back or are these a different tire that just happen to come out?


Suretrac makes 175-70-14. 

We make the 175-75-14 LowRider Radial.


----------



## 817Lowrider

montrosetw said:


> Suretrac makes 175-70-14.
> 
> We make the 175-75-14 LowRider Radial.


Your ties are available now?


----------



## montrosetw

Yes The tires are available. Here is what they look like.













For information or to order

Oscar Davila
713-429-3245
lowridertire.com
[email protected]


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Nice tires.. how much per tire before shipping ??


----------



## Dino 64

Can you post a pic of the tires mounted on the regal from front to back?
To see the shape, thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## montrosetw

Send me a Regal. LoL jk We haven't done one yet. I will ask Customers to submit pictures. Hopefully one owns a Regal.


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

montrosetw said:


> Send me a Regal. LoL jk We haven't done one yet. I will ask Customers to submit pictures. Hopefully one owns a Regal.


I think he meant a pic of that Monte Carlo from the back lol.


----------



## Must_1

Are you guys gonna have 175 75 14 wide white wall. PM me the price also. Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## jdog78

175/75/14s.


----------



## jdog78




----------



## RobLBC

Have 6 Coopers available:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...5r14-cooper-trendsetter-new.html#post20748010


----------



## 817.TX.

Any feedback on these tires now that they have been out for about a year?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 1rana3

So how are the 175/75R14 Lowrider Radials. Im looking into buying a set of tires ive looked around and ran into these lowrider radials but i would like some type of feedback if im gona pay for a set. But i am interested in a set. I have 175/70R14 ritenow.


----------



## RobLBC

1rana3 said:


> So how are the 175/75R14 Lowrider Radials. Im looking into buying a set of tires ive looked around and ran into these lowrider radials but i would like some type of feedback if im gona pay for a set. But i am interested in a set. I have 175/70R14 ritenow.


Just buy Remington's or Sierras on Ebay, same tire and a lot cheaper.


----------



## 1rana3

Ive never seen 175/75R14 tire mounted on rims. Does it look better than the 175/70r14 tires


----------



## 1rana3

Remingtons are more expensive than the lowrider radials


----------



## RobLBC

1rana3 said:


> Ive never seen 175/75R14 tire mounted on rims. Does it look better than the 175/70r14 tires


Yes


----------



## RobLBC

1rana3 said:


> Remingtons are more expensive than the lowrider radials


No


----------



## 1rana3

This is wat i found on ebay


----------



## jjarez79

MWONSTERRRRRR TRUCKK RALLYYYYYYYY!!


----------



## RobLBC

jjarez79 said:


> MWONSTERRRRRR DICKK RALLYYYYYYYY!!


:barf:


----------



## ekserio

1rana3 said:


> This is wat i found on ebay


Buy the cheapest set, They're all exactly the same. The real Remington doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Mixteco

Ordered a set of 4 Sierra's 175-70-14 for $329 with free shipping on eBay...cheapest Ive found them anywhere online.


----------



## jjarez79

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/atta...42901-random-picture-post-capricelolo0042.jpg


----------



## RobLBC

Mixteco said:


> Ordered a set of 4 Sierra's 175-70-14 for $329 with free shipping on eBay...cheapest Ive found them anywhere online.


$82 shipped is not bad at all


----------



## 817.TX.

I wonder what the life span on these tires are? No one ever said what the tires were rated as, as far as mileage? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## lone star

Ain't gonna be no Michelin mileage that's fasho


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Fuck Michelins nomtombot


----------



## lone star

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Fuck Michelins nomtombot


U mad at them too fam


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Stay mad cuh


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

Anybody running these tires?? Looking for some feedback before I buy them. Not a lot of options out there.


----------



## RobLBC

67ImpalaSS-408 said:


> Anybody running these tires?? Looking for some feedback before I buy them. Not a lot of options out there.


They are all the same.


----------



## tpimuncie

Good looking tire


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Yeeeh^^


----------



## LURCH63

RobLBC said:


> :barf:


:rofl:


----------



## 817.TX.

These local mofos want $400 a set for these 175-75s!! SMH!! Might as well get some premium sportways!! :nicoderm:


----------



## tpimuncie

Not knocking premium sportway but i tried them went all bad, almost wrapped my 61 around another car shit went sliding got side ways. Theyre a great looking tire but not for my style of driving


----------



## 67ImpalaSS-408

I had 5.20's on my stocks, never again. They look great but thats about it, they ride like shit, feels like there is no tire, barely any traction, I don't even wanna think about what would happen if I hit a puddle. Good for a trailer queen. 

I was looking at Lowrider and Sure trac on Ebay, looks like same tire. Sure trac is $360 shipped, lowrider $430 shipped.


----------



## Zachsta

Sorry to bump an old thread, but incase anyone needs them local (can ship too, but gets a little expensive.) I sell remington 175/75/14's for $70/ea or $280 a full set (I don't install). So if anyone local needs some shoot me a PM...


----------



## 62ssrag

What about local pick up are you in So.Cal area?


----------



## Zachsta

pm'd you


----------



## blvd cruiser 832

Nice


----------



## laylo67

Whr u at ?? Pm me


----------



## Frank V

Zachsta
Sorry to bump an old thread, but incase anyone needs them local (can ship too, but gets a little expensive.) I sell remington 175/75/14's for $70/ea or $280 a full set (I don't install). So if anyone local needs some shoot me a PM... 


Are they SOLD ???​


----------

